
Vim plugin for IDE-like tabline - _bagrat
https://github.com/bagrat/vim-workspace
======
linopolus
What's the advantage over Airline's builtin tabline extension [1], or Airline
with Bufferline [2]?

[1]: [https://github.com/vim-airline/vim-airline#smarter-tab-
line](https://github.com/vim-airline/vim-airline#smarter-tab-line)

[2]: [https://github.com/bling/vim-bufferline](https://github.com/bling/vim-
bufferline)

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

